# Favorite Busoni piano concerto recording?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Which one/ones do you recommend?
:tiphat:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Peter Donohoe, BBC Symphony - Mark Elder on EMI/Warner/whatever. Comes from a live 1988 Proms concert. Not the last word in sonic splendor but still very good. I also have the Ogden/Revenaugh, which was my first introduction to the piece decades ago, but Donohoe is much better. I have also heard a recent recording with Kirill Gerstein & Boston Symphony with Sakari Oramo but it too didn't quite match up to Donohoe.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Listen for yourself, then you have your answer


----------

